

Masochism: Write to 1 Master DB / Read from Mult Slave DBs with Ruby on Rails - chaostheory
http://www.robbyonrails.com/articles/2007/11/15/master-slave-databases-with-ruby-on-rails

======
rms
Upvoted for the name alone.

